# So Happy!! :-)



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

We had to go out of town for a week, so we left Mo with my parents. My wife and I were so worried that he wouldn't remember us, but we were wrong! It's amazing how much a 3 month old can grow in 1 week! His tailfeathers have grown, he is heavier, he is now randomly whistling and singing (which he wasn't doing before), but most of all he let us hold and cuddle him. It probably sounds ridiculous to be excited about something so small, but it has made our day.....


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

That's so fun to hear  honestly, thank you for sharing. We all have our personal little victories and they are a big deal when it involves the companions we love! Sounds like Mo missed you guys too.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

That's great  sometimes it's the small things that make you happy and proud of the little ones, I know it is with me


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh that is wonderful news. I wish this could happen to me too.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I was gone for 5 weeks during the summer, I had to leave Tiki at home with my husband. When I came back he clung to me and was sweeter then ever! Was so awesome!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*so happy*

Oh no, that is not ridiculous at all! Although I might be embarrassed to tell my non-bird friends some of the things I say to and think about Bennie, I wouldn't be ashamed to share it here. All of us are very excited about our birds.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Always exciting to know you're loved!


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind replies!


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Bagheera said:


> I was gone for 5 weeks during the summer, I had to leave Tiki at home with my husband. When I came back he clung to me and was sweeter then ever! Was so awesome!


 Wow! 5 weeks and your bird still remembered.that's awesome! I bet you were happy


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Great to hear and I agree with all above who say these 'little' victories and joys are a huge thing to bird parents. It also gives me hope in thinking Joey won't be upset with us for leaving him with his grandma (my mom), but here in his own home. for two weeks while we are in the UK visiting hubby's family and sightseeing. We've gone on some overnight getaways since he moved in, and he always gives us the cold shoulder for an hour when we return.


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> Great to hear and I agree with all above who say these 'little' victories and joys are a huge thing to bird parents. It also gives me hope in thinking Joey won't be upset with us for leaving him with his grandma (my mom), but here in his own home. for two weeks while we are in the UK visiting hubby's family and sightseeing. We've gone on some overnight getaways since he moved in, and he always gives us the cold shoulder for an hour when we return.


 I believe as long as your mom spends enough time with Joey throughout each day while you all are gone, when you return, he will be just as friendly as before. In fact I think my mom enjoyed taking care of Mo as much I do. Keeping your bird in the same surroundings while someone else takes care of it, is definitely less stressful.


----------

